# Old Cold War Rugby World Cup Match



## NoIdea (Sep 15, 2011)

Evening All - Those interested in the rugby world cup USA vs. Russia, gotta be good.

It's being called here as the "Old Cold War" match up.

Starts 7:30 NZ time

Deano


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 15, 2011)

Result: USA 13 / Russia 6

Deano


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 15, 2011)

Last Sunday, for the only time I can remember, there was a rugby match on one of the major networks. It was US vs Ireland and Ireland won. Both of my Missouri NFL teams were losing big so I watched the rugby for awhile. Fun, but total confusion. I spent about an hour on the internet reading the rules and other info and I was still totally confused. I'll try harder next time.


----------



## knujiv (Sep 15, 2011)

That's OK GSP.... I played the game in junior high school many. many years ago and it took me a good hour to sort out what was happening. I watched Canada narrowly defeat Tonga in a very toughly fought match yesterday - very entertaining stuff. I'll be watching the rest of the Canada games in the RR tournament (there's little/no chance of them moving on to the later rounds - it would be a huge event here if they did), and the final elimination rounds should prove to be very exciting. 

It's interesting to note that a very high percentage of the Canadian teams players come from this very tiny region of the country - Vancouver Island.


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 15, 2011)

Im lucky enough to live in NZ, every game is live, I have watched all the games in bits and peices, some all the way through, and I must say, the teams over all have improved greatly, make for very enjoyable viewing.

Go the All Blacks 8) 

Though I wont bet my house I don't have on it. :lol:


----------



## martyn111 (Sep 15, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> Last Sunday, for the only time I can remember, there was a rugby match on one of the major networks. It was US vs Ireland and Ireland won. Both of my Missouri NFL teams were losing big so I watched the rugby for awhile. Fun, but total confusion. I spent about an hour on the internet reading the rules and other info and I was still totally confused. I'll try harder next time.




I used to play rugby union when I was at school, basically the rules are if you cannot get your opponet, try and get the ball!!! :lol: :shock: 
Seriously though, it is a very well disciplined sport on the whole, played by real men (not manby pamby footballers/ soccer players), what other sport has blood substitutions so a player can go off the field to have stitches put in a wound only to return to finish the game?


----------



## micronationcreation (Sep 15, 2011)

If you want to feel a man, play rugby.

I am just waiting for the women's team to get back to me.


----------



## Geo (Sep 15, 2011)

rugby makes me think of the comic strip of andy capp. :lol: seeing guys with bruises and teeth knocked out, might as well be watching hockey. :roll:


----------



## nickvc (Sep 16, 2011)

Rugby is a game for hooligans played by gentlemen and soccer is a game for gentlemen played by hooligans! To be fair if soccer is played fairly and with skill it can be a fantastic game to watch whereas rugby is unarmed warfare with strict rules and the referee is god on that pitch, no bitching or arguing and only the captains are allowed to approach him...brilliant game!


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 16, 2011)

All Blacks 83 ---- Japan 7 :shock: 

Good game, we cheered for both teams, it was great to see Japan score  

Deano


----------



## joem (Sep 17, 2011)

Used to play rugby in gym class in high school. The teacher thought it was great fun to match the largest kids on one side and the smallest (which I was one) on the other side. Think about it for those who don't know - it's like full contact tackle football with no pads or helmets. He did this with all sports games. His mentality got our school's football team banned from competing in football for five years the year before I went there for letting his team break the legs of two player on two different opposing teams, and he still retired at 65.


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 17, 2011)

For You Irish fans out there, first Rugby World Cup UPSET!!! Irish 15 : Wallabies (Austrialia) 6

Awsum game, best so far.

Deano


----------

